# Majorca lizards



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

A few pics from this years herping trip to Majorca, I have posted a mixed thread elsewhere but here are some lizards
Some _Podarcis lilfordi giglioli_ from Dragonera island














































Some melanistic _Podarcis lilfordi jordansi_ from the isle of Sa Guarda














































Ibizan wall lizard _Podarcis pityusensis_, Palma cathederal



















Moorish gecko _Tarentola mauritanica_


















Turkish gecko _Hemidactylus turcicus_

_







_


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome pics! And they all seem so 'tame'


----------



## dawnjthomp (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww how come they so tame whenever I seen any in Spain they darted off as soon as they seen me


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

The island populations are ridiculously tame, hold some food out to them on Dragonera and they will come running out of the walls and bushes to get it. We thought that the Ibizan wall lizards at the cathederal would be approachable due to the amount of people visiting but the were very wary.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

The girl feeding them is my girlfriend, she sat on the bank and we could see 2 lizards, she held out the fruit and within a minute she had them crawling over her and many more.

link to me feeding them
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/569262-lilfords-wall-lizards.html


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Truly jealous of you! Just been to Majorca and just seen a load of the gecko's and a few mantids, looks like you found loads!

Some brilliant shots :2thumb:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

We found 9 species including the Mallorcan Midwife toad (discovered in 1980), we missed the Spur thighed tortoise, Green Toad and Balearic False Smooth snake.
Where did you stay in Majorca?


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Dammit im so jealous lol, and yea aint they tame.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## colindorset (Jul 13, 2011)

*Question about Dragonera lizards*

Cool shots:mf_dribble: and like others have said in the comments, they do look so tame!
We are going to go over to the island when we visist Majorca soon and are hoping to see some of these wild lizards.
 Are they abundant on Dragonera or did you see them in certain spots on the island please?

Thanks alot


----------

